# SBS2008 - Event ID 10009 DCOM



## Printman2000 (Feb 4, 2010)

I am getting hundreds of these errors in the logs.

DCOM was unable to communicate with the computer <client machine> using any of the configured protocols.

The computer it is referring to is a domain client that is rarely attached to the domain. It only comes in maybe once a month. How can I get these errors to stop?


----------

